# Citizenship ceremonies being cancelled.



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

A number of citizenship ceremonies in Australia that were planned for this month by the local councils have been cancelled, due to the coronavirus outbreak.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

JandE said:


> A number of citizenship ceremonies in Australia that were planned for this month by the local councils have been cancelled, due to the coronavirus outbreak.


We are so unlucky. Let alone to get invites, the existing invites have been cancelled.

My application was approved in early December. No ceremony invites yet.

Lets wait the COVID-19 finish its mandate. Then anything else will be later.


----------



## tomberli (Feb 13, 2013)

JandE said:


> A number of citizenship ceremonies in Australia that were planned for this month by the local councils have been cancelled, due to the coronavirus outbreak.


I was also invited to attend my ceremony by 30th march and had it cancelled. Apparently they are doing online ceremonies now. Let's see if we hear something soon...

SBS: Australian citizenship ceremonies via video link


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

People who were scheduled to attend a Citizenship appointment or ceremony over the coming months will be contacted to make alternative arrangements.

https://minister.homeaffairs.gov.au...ent-on-australian-citizenship-processing.aspx

The Department of Home Affairs has commenced trialling one-on-one ceremonies, via secure video link, for those already approved for Australian citizenship.

When fully implemented, it is expected this new capability will see up to 750 people per day having their citizenship conferred.


----------



## tomberli (Feb 13, 2013)

Corrently HomeAffairs still say the following on their website:



> The Department is now working to introduce online citizenship ceremonies via secure video link, to enable people to continue to become Australian citizens. These ceremonies will be one-on-one with the presiding officer. Ceremonies performed via video link will continue to include integrity measures, like identity requirements.
> 
> The Department will be in contact with conferees with full details in due course. There is no need to contact the Department or your local council about your ceremony.


I am one of those who had their ceremony cancelled. I won't hassle them for now for obvious reasons but has anyone here actually been contacted by HomeAffairs regarding online ceremonies? If so, did you already have a ceremony? What was the procedure, how did they check documents etc.? I'm sure i'm not the only one who would appreciate a status report.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Not me but a couple of people on another forum have already been invited for online ceremonies and one at least has completed theirs.

From reports they just held up their passport for the camera for ID. Took about 10mins in total.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Not me but a couple of people on another forum have already been invited for online ceremonies and one at least has completed theirs.
> 
> From reports they just held up their passport for the camera for ID. Took about 10mins in total.


Thanks PurpleMonkeyDishwasher,

This is good news for many of us. My application was approved in early December 2019. No ceremony invites before Covid-19 and even now.

Could you please gives a some more information regarding:

1- How did they get the invites through ie email, immiaccount or mail box?
2- how long does the Home Affairs give the ceremony date from the date they received the invites?
3. You mentioned 'passport' for ID. Do you mean they only accept passport and not Driver Licence?

Please if you can assist us with this information.

I am from Brisbane and would like to hear if there is anyone received invites from Brisbane office?

Cheers,
Hassan


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Hassali.abdi said:


> 1- How did they get the invites through ie email, immiaccount or mail box?


It is still a trial at this stage - I believe they had a phone call then email invitation.



> 2- how long does the Home Affairs give the ceremony date from the date they received the invites?


One mentioned had a call yesterday for a ceremony 12pm Monday.



> 3. You mentioned 'passport' for ID. Do you mean they only accept passport and not Driver Licence?


The email apparently said "Ensure you have photo identification ready for the start of the ceremony. You will need a driver's licence, passport or other identity document"


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> It is still a trial at this stage - I believe they had a phone call then email invitation.
> 
> One mentioned had a call yesterday for a ceremony 12pm Monday.
> 
> The email apparently said "Ensure you have photo identification ready for the start of the ceremony. You will need a driver's licence, passport or other identity document"


Thank for you very much for your clarification.

Hassan


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I saw one:
Approval: 26 September 2019 : 
Virtual ceremony invite : 14 Apr 2020
Ceremony Date: 16 April 2020

Not much hanging around, once they choose you.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

JandE said:


> I saw one:
> Approval: 26 September 2019 :
> Virtual ceremony invite : 14 Apr 2020
> Ceremony Date: 16 April 2020
> ...


That is quick indeed.

Thanks JandE


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

JandE said:


> I saw one:
> Approval: 26 September 2019 :
> Virtual ceremony invite : 14 Apr 2020
> Ceremony Date: 16 April 2020
> ...


Hi JandE,

Was this case from Brisbane or another office?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi JandE,
> 
> Was this case from Brisbane or another office?


They don't say, as the council is not involved in virtual ceremonies.

Home Affairs appear to be doing them directly.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

JandE said:


> They don't say, as the council is not involved in virtual ceremonies.
> 
> Home Affairs appear to be doing them directly.


Oh yeah.

Home Affairs is conducting the virtual ceremony. This will be quicker than allocating many people in single day ceremony conducted by Councils.

Thanks JandE.


----------



## CurtOhlsson (Feb 1, 2020)

Has anybody on the Forum done a virtual ceremony?


----------



## tomberli (Feb 13, 2013)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> It is still a trial at this stage - I believe they had a phone call then email invitation.
> 
> One mentioned had a call yesterday for a ceremony 12pm Monday.
> 
> The email apparently said "Ensure you have photo identification ready for the start of the ceremony. You will need a driver's licence, passport or other identity document"


Thank you for the update. Good to get some more info on this. I was scheduled for end of march but did not end up travelling to Australia due to the obvious travel advice. So still stuck in Europe for now, not sure for how long. Curious to see how things will progress.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

tomberli said:


> Thank you for the update. Good to get some more info on this. I was scheduled for end of march but did not end up travelling to Australia due to the obvious travel advice. So still stuck in Europe for now, not sure for how long. Curious to see how things will progress.


Hi Tomberli,

Do they have your Europe phone number?

I wonder how you will make the virtual ceremony if you are not in Australia?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Tomberli,
> 
> Do they have your Europe phone number?
> 
> I wonder how you will make the virtual ceremony if you are not in Australia?


As far as I am aware - you still have to be in Australia for the virtual ceremony.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> As far as I am aware - you still have to be in Australia for the virtual ceremony.


Yeah that is What I thought.

If someone overseas is picked to be the one go through the virtual, then it is impossible.

But I think those overseas can contact the HA and inform them they are't in Australia in advance so that they are not booked for ceremony.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Update from friends

Two of my friends got an email asking about their readiness for Virtual ceremony.

They Were told if they are not willing to participate the video ceremony, they will wait until it is safe to conduct face to face ceremony.

If there are ready to participate, they are advised to download Webex app In the mobile or in their laptop/desktop. They need to reply with Yes or No.


They were not told the exact date of the video call as they are required to confirm first. 

In the email, also they mentioned the certificate will be posted with registered post within 3 weeks.


Hope our video ceremony is on the way,


Hassan


----------



## bhaby_chiq (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow Congratulations 🙂 Aussie aussie aussie.


----------



## polo (Apr 23, 2020)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Not me but a couple of people on another forum have already been invited for online ceremonies and one at least has completed theirs.
> 
> From reports they just held up their passport for the camera for ID. Took about 10mins in total.





Hassali.abdi said:


> Update from friends
> 
> Two of my friends got an email asking about their readiness for Virtual ceremony.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hassan for sharing an update. Could you indicate approval timelines for your friends and yourself? I am in Brisbane city council and have been approved since Dec 2019.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

polo said:


> Thanks Hassan for sharing an update. Could you indicate approval timelines for your friends and yourself? I am in Brisbane city council and have been approved since Dec 2019.


Hi Polo,

Both friends and I are from Brisbane.

My timeline

Application May 2019.
Test done on October 2019.
Approval Early December 2019.

Friends:
Both application: November 2017.
Both Test June 2018
No body knows the approval date. They never got approval letter (never updated their addresses after moving) and never had immiaccounts. Weird!!!!!

one invited ceremony in September 2019. Missed the invitation letter,
again invited in January, missed the invitation letter.
This time they are invited for the virtual ceremony. They accepted and ready for the ceremony.


----------



## polo (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks mate. Hopefully we will get the invitation soon - its clear the people organisig the ceremonies are not consistent with their timelines & processes. I've seen people receiving their approvals this year, well after new year and they've received their ceremonies invitation already yet here we are waiting since last year. There are others, they're waiting since Sep and Oct 2018 to receive their ceremony invitation.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Update from friends
> 
> Two of my friends got an email asking about their readiness for Virtual ceremony.
> 
> ...


My friends replied to the Virtual ceremony with "Yes' on Thursday last week.

They received virtual ceremony appointment on Friend slated for tomorrow 28th April.

It is so quick once you are selected for the virtual ceremony.

Hassan


----------



## polo (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi Hassan,

Have you heard anything from HA re. virtual ceremony yet? Apparently there's qld email address that ppl have been emailing but its a hit & miss to receive invite.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

polo said:


> Hi Hassan,
> 
> Have you heard anything from HA re. virtual ceremony yet? Apparently there's qld email address that ppl have been emailing but its a hit & miss to receive invite.


Hi Polo,

I haven't heard anything yet.

What is that email? The email inviting the ppl for the virtual comes from HA and starts with [email protected] something like that and is from HomeAffairs ilI am sure.

Please let me know in detail about the Qld one you said about.

Hassan


----------



## polo (Apr 23, 2020)

Virtual.Citz.Ceremony

Virtual.Ceremony.QLD

Let me know if you receive an invite. Looks like they are focusing on VIC & NSW applicants than QLD


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

polo said:


> Virtual.Citz.Ceremony
> 
> Virtual.Ceremony.QLD
> 
> Let me know if you receive an invite. Looks like they are focusing on VIC & NSW applicants than QLD


I am not sure exactly the email but I think it is the first one.

That is good then let them push the backlog.


----------



## polo (Apr 23, 2020)

Hassali.abdi said:


> I am not sure exactly the email but I think it is the first one.
> 
> That is good then let them push the backlog.


Second email I've shared is working. You get an auto response when you send an email. I suggest shoot one - worth a shot!


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

polo said:


> Second email I've shared is working. You get an auto response when you send an email. I suggest shoot one - worth a shot!


have you seen anyone that sent an email and received a positive response?


----------



## polo (Apr 23, 2020)

yea mate - almost everyone except for us... I sent email back on 20th and then 10 days later but no response


----------



## kaki_9119 (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm entitled to apply citizenship on October 2020, just wondering what the process is and how long to wait to get the citizenship, thanks


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

kaki_9119 said:


> I'm entitled to apply citizenship on October 2020, just wondering what the process is and how long to wait to get the citizenship, thanks


Please the homeaffairs link below and other forums that might be useful to you.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident

Forum threads:
https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/282769-australian-citizenship-2018-application.html

https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/282769-australian-citizenship-2018-application.html

https://www.australiaforum.com/visa...ian-citizenship-2019-onward-applications.html


----------



## CurtOhlsson (Feb 1, 2020)

Latest from FACEBOOK

Australian citizenship is an immense privilege, and fundamental to a unified, cohesive and inclusive Australia.

To comply with social distancing guidelines during the COVID-19 pandemic, we are hosting citizenship ceremonies via secure video link as a temporary alternative to face-to-face ceremonies.

We are contacting conferees with full details of the process. There is no need to contact the Department or your local council about your ceremony.

For more information visit: 
https:// 
covid19.homeaffairs .gov.au/citizenship

More...

Citizenship ceremonies
Due to the Coronavirus pandemic, face-to-face citizenship ceremonies have been placed on hold.

To continue to enable conferees to become Australian citizens, the Department is undertaking virtual ceremonies through video link as an alternative to traditional face-to-face ceremonies. These virtual ceremonies will continue to be offered as a temporary replacement to traditional face-to-face ceremonies until the social distancing restrictions necessitated by the COVID-19 pandemic ease. 

These ceremonies will be with the presiding officer and generally a single conferee, or a household group if they reside at the same location. Ceremonies performed via video link include integrity measures, such as confirming identity. 

The Department is contacting conferees with full details of the process. There is no need to contact the Department or your local council about your ceremony. 

Face-to-face citizenship ceremonies will re-commence when it is safe to do so. 

Generally, conferees have 12 months from their notice of approval to attend a ceremony and make the pledge of commitment, however, during the COVID-19 period, citizenship approval will not be cancelled if a conferee cannot attend a ceremony within this 12 month period.


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

CurtOhlsson said:


> For more information visit:
> https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship
> .


Indeed, the same text is at that link. It would seem to be the place to check for any updates...

I was approved in November 2019 and hoping to hear something soon. I need to travel overseas for work at the end of June, and based on current circumstances it may make sense for me to stay overseas for several weeks or even months (rather than return to quarantine). So I'm really hoping to get my citizenship before then.


----------



## danny18 (Mar 11, 2020)

CPMaverick said:


> Indeed, the same text is at that link. It would seem to be the place to check for any updates...
> 
> I was approved in November 2019 and hoping to hear something soon. I need to travel overseas for work at the end of June, and based on current circumstances it may make sense for me to stay overseas for several weeks or even months (rather than return to quarantine). So I'm really hoping to get my citizenship before then.


I was approved in Nov 2019 as well, and have been waiting for the invitation. Hopefully it will come soon.


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm concerned by the lack of reports of online ceremonies.

The April 6th announcement said they hoped to ramp up to 750 people per day, but there were 85,000 people on the waiting list. That means it would take about 4 months to get through the backlog, once they are at that level.

The last article I have found is from 20 April. It states that the government has conducted 170 online ceremonies in 2 weeks. :/

https://www.theage.com.au/national/...e-citizenship-ceremonies-20200421-p54lst.html

Has anyone seen an update if they have reached this 750/day target yet? Any recent reports of online ceremonies? Cheers


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

My final Timeline.

App date: 03/05/2019
Test email: 19/10/2019
Initial test date: 11/12/2019 rescheduled to 22/10/2019. Passed.
Approved: 12/12/2019.
EOI sent to HA: 6/05/2020. To both centreal and state emails.
Another EOI: 12/05/2020 to both centrel and state emails.
EOI email received: 12/05/2020 replied with Yes.
Ceremony email: 13/05/2020
Ceremony date: 15/05/2020 took only 5 minutes.

Became Australian citizen: 15/05/2020


My migration journey took roughly 7 years. Started in the middle of 2014. Ended in 2020.


The long, hectic and rough migration ride is finally over for me.


My sincere wish for everyone who is at any stage of this unreliable journey of migration including visas and citizenship.

The members of this forum and other forums immensly contributed my journey in one way or another.

Good luck comrades and hope yours will have a happy ending too.


Hassan


----------



## polo (Apr 23, 2020)

CPMaverick said:


> I'm concerned by the lack of reports of online ceremonies.
> 
> The April 6th announcement said they hoped to ramp up to 750 people per day, but there were 85,000 people on the waiting list. That means it would take about 4 months to get through the backlog, once they are at that level.
> 
> ...


So far the dept. has processed over 8000 conferees since VC started. Have a look at their facebook page. Still not the 750 per day mark I reckon but its a good start. We will get our invite soon. What are your timelines?


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

This is my timeline:

Date Eligible: 23/08/2019
Date Applied: 23/08/2019
City﻿﻿﻿/Council Area: Melbourne City (VIC)
﻿Online/Paper: Online
Acknowledgement: 23/08/2019
Date of Citizenship Appointment Letter: 31/10/2019
Initial Date of Citizenship Test: 4/3/2020
Rescheduled Citizenship Test: 6/11/2019
Date of Approval: 27/11/2019



Hassali.abdi said:


> My final Timeline.
> Approved: 12/12/2019.
> EOI sent to HA: 6/05/2020. To both centreal and state emails.
> Another EOI: 12/05/2020 to both centrel and state emails.
> EOI email received: 12/05/2020 replied with Yes.


Congratulations! Can you explain the meaning of EOI? I assume HA is Home Affairs?

You were approved two weeks after I was, but you received your ceremony already. If there is an action I could take to emulate your experience I would gladly do it!

Thank you


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

CPMaverick said:


> This is my timeline:
> 
> Date Eligible: 23/08/2019
> Date Applied: 23/08/2019
> ...


Hi

CPMaveric,

EOI stands for Expression of Interest- This means I wrote an email requesting that i am interested in the virtual citizenship ceremony.
HA- Home Affairs- the name of the current department of immigration.

Yeah that is correct we were not apart in terms of approval.
I wrote an email to request for virtual citizenship ceremony.
They sent and email to me asking If I am willing to do the online ceremony.
I replied that I am 100% ready for that. Then I received another email with the date, time of the video-link ceremony. That is how things went for me.

Note: I know someone whose application was approved in mid February 2020. He did the ceremony on 15 May 2020.
I also know someone whose application was approved on 8th November 2019 and still waiting for the ceremony.
Therefore, it seems that they are not strictly doing it based on the date of approval. There is random in someways, and sometimes date of approval logic.

I am sure yours will not be far.

Hassan


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you so much. Could you share the email (PM if necessary)?

I am not surprised that timelines are erratic, this has been the case through the process. But it doesn't give me much comfort as if things aren't 'in order' then it comes down to luck, doesn't it...

Cheers
Charlie


----------



## CurtOhlsson (Feb 1, 2020)

SBS Australia
.
"The Government has moved to online citizenship ceremonies during the COVID-19 pandemic. More than 750 online ceremonies are being conducted each day, and to 20 May 2020, more than 15,000 people have received citizenship this way during the pandemic," a spokesperson from the Department of Home Affairs told SBS Hindi.

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...p-by-56-per-cent-but-waiting-period-shoots-up


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

CurtOhlsson said:


> SBS Australia
> .
> "The Government has moved to online citizenship ceremonies during the COVID-19 pandemic. More than 750 online ceremonies are being conducted each day, and to 20 May 2020, more than 15,000 people have received citizenship this way during the pandemic," a spokesperson from the Department of Home Affairs told SBS Hindi.
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...p-by-56-per-cent-but-waiting-period-shoots-up


Much faster than the same period last year. An average of about 500 per day since they began. It sounds good.

And the numbers still in the queue have still been coming down.

244,765 were in the queue on 30 June 2018.
198,477 were in the queue on 31 July 2019.
163,926 were in the queue on 30 September 2019.
128,383 were in the queue on 31 December 2019.
117,958 were in the queue on 30 April 2020.

The issue will be how soon they can start doing the tests and interviews again. But at least they are still processing them up to that point.


----------



## Syr (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi mate,
Congrats for your citizenship we're so happy for you.
I've a similar timeline to you , could you please send me the email address I'll try to contact them.

Thanks



Hassali.abdi said:


> My final Timeline.
> 
> App date: 03/05/2019
> Test email: 19/10/2019
> ...


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

My final timeline!  Well, sort of. I am interested in how long it has taken to received your citizenship certificate via post, for anyone else that has done a virtual ceremony. BUT - I am officially a citizen as of today! 

Of note to this thread, my IMMI account had no updates or messages regarding the virtual ceremony. It showed 'approved' in 27 Nov 2019, and was updated to 'finalised' today. So don't check IMMI for virtual ceremony updates! Just keep checking that email....

Date Eligible: 23/08/2019
Date Applied: 23/08/2019
City/Council Area: Melbourne City (VIC)
Online/Paper: Online
Acknowledgement: 23/08/2019
Date of Citizenship Appointment Letter: 31/10/2019
Initial Date of Citizenship Test: 4/3/2020
Rescheduled Citizenship Test: 6/11/2019
Date of Approval: 27/11/2019
Virtual Ceremony Email: 16/6/2020 (replied dame day)
Virtual Ceremony Scheduled: 22/6/2020
Virtual Ceremony completed: 24/6/2020
Citizenship Certificate Received: 29/6/2020

Hang in there everyone. I was discouraged many times. All you can do is wait, but it WILL happen.


----------



## tomberli (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow, that was quite an ordeal - but I finally managed to complete my journey also. Took over 2 1/2 years. Seems that every step was dragged out for as long as possible. Not sure why, but I guess applying under ministerial discretion didn't exactly speed things up. Anyway, here is my timeline:


Date Applied: 21/01/2018
Council: Overseas - Australian High Commission (London)
Acknowledgement: 21/01/2018
Citizenship Test (in London): 18/12/2019
Date of Approval: 9/1/2020
Virtual Ceremony Email: 26/6/2020
Virtual Ceremony completed: 13/8/2020

Citizenship Certificate Received: Another 8 to 12 weeks apparently


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

tomberli said:


> Wow, that was quite an ordeal - but I finally managed to complete my journey also. Took over 2 1/2 years. Seems that every step was dragged out for as long as possible. Not sure why, but I guess applying under ministerial discretion didn't exactly speed things up.


Huge congrats! Applying while overseas is pretty unusual and I'm sure it contributed to your extended timeline. But I'm glad you got it finally!!


----------



## Cazooz11 (Sep 17, 2020)

Here is my time line
Citizenship Eligibility: 10/09/2019
Citizenship Applied: 27/2/2020
Test Location Requested: perth
Test Date: 17/09/2020 Approved 
Ceremony Location: perth
Ceremony Date: waiting


----------



## Arosh (Aug 24, 2016)

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi
> 
> CPMaveric,
> 
> ...


Hi Hassan

which email addresses you used to get the invitation for virtual ceremony ? I'm from Brisbane.Thanks


----------



## n.e.r.d (Dec 12, 2013)

CPMaverick said:


> My final timeline!  Well, sort of. I am interested in how long it has taken to received your citizenship certificate via post, for anyone else that has done a virtual ceremony. BUT - I am officially a citizen as of today!
> 
> Of note to this thread, my IMMI account had no updates or messages regarding the virtual ceremony. It showed 'approved' in 27 Nov 2019, and was updated to 'finalised' today. So don't check IMMI for virtual ceremony updates! Just keep checking that email....
> 
> ...


Apologies for bringing up this topic again,
I'm currently awaiting for my citizenship ceremony. Got my application approved on 15 Jan 21 and have not heard from my council for a ceremony.
I'm wondering if DoHA is still carrying out virtual ceremony at this time, and if I should send them an email to request for one.
I'd like to do the virtual ceremony if they're still being carried out.

CPMaverick,
I'd be grateful if you could share with me the email that you sent to request for the virtual ceremony.
Hope to hear from you soon!
Kind regards


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

n.e.r.d said:


> Apologies for bringing up this topic again,
> I'm currently awaiting for my citizenship ceremony. Got my application approved on 15 Jan 21 and have not heard from my council for a ceremony.
> I'm wondering if DoHA is still carrying out virtual ceremony at this time, and if I should send them an email to request for one.
> I'd like to do the virtual ceremony if they're still being carried out.
> ...


As far as I am aware, the Home Affairs have started face to face ceremony and have issued citizenship certificates in many citizenship ceremonies around QLD on Australian Day which.

Not sure if both online and face to face are being run simultaneously and about other states.

Hassan


----------



## mattval (Oct 24, 2018)

Hassali.abdi said:


> My final Timeline.
> 
> App date: 03/05/2019
> Test email: 19/10/2019
> ...


Hello Hassan, 
Did the application status changed in your Immi account after the online ceremony? Did it happen on the same day? How soon did you receive your certificate?
Thanks


----------



## mattval (Oct 24, 2018)

CPMaverick said:


> My final timeline!  Well, sort of. I am interested in how long it has taken to received your citizenship certificate via post, for anyone else that has done a virtual ceremony. BUT - I am officially a citizen as of today!
> 
> Of note to this thread, my IMMI account had no updates or messages regarding the virtual ceremony. It showed 'approved' in 27 Nov 2019, and was updated to 'finalised' today. So don't check IMMI for virtual ceremony updates! Just keep checking that email....
> 
> ...


Hello CPMaverick,
Did the application status changed in your Immi account after the online ceremony? Did it happen on the same day? How soon did you receive your certificate?
Thanks


----------



## CPMaverick (Apr 7, 2010)

mattval said:


> Hello CPMaverick,
> Did the application status changed in your Immi account after the online ceremony? Did it happen on the same day? How soon did you receive your certificate?
> Thanks


Hi, I received my certificate in about 5 days (updated the post).

Maybe my post was a little confusing. But my IMMI account switched to 'finalised' immediately after my ceremony.


----------

